

Iranian "Parastoo" On Hacking Spree, Govt & Corporate Targeted, Drones Hijacked - ToothlessJake
http://cryptome.org/2013/07/ir-hack-forum.htm

======
ToothlessJake
Thread on images said to show JFK viewed by hacked drone:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6038159](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6038159)

Short Parastoo timeline running up to the release of the images: 2012-11-25:
[http://cryptome.org/2012/11/parastoo-hacks-
iaea.htm](http://cryptome.org/2012/11/parastoo-hacks-iaea.htm) 2013-01-21:
[http://cryptome.org/2013/01/parastoo-hacks-
doe.htm](http://cryptome.org/2013/01/parastoo-hacks-doe.htm)
2013-02-22(References Drones Hack): [http://cryptome.org/2013/02/parastoo-
janes-cbrn.htm](http://cryptome.org/2013/02/parastoo-janes-cbrn.htm)

2013-03-05: FAA investigating report of drone aircraft over JFK airport
[http://articles.latimes.com/2013/mar/05/nation/la-na-nn-
faa-...](http://articles.latimes.com/2013/mar/05/nation/la-na-nn-faa-drone-
jfk-airport-20130305)

2013-03-09(References Drone Hack, JFK): [http://cryptome.org/2013/03/parastoo-
iaea-mossad.htm](http://cryptome.org/2013/03/parastoo-iaea-mossad.htm)
2013-07-02: UAV Launch Press Release, Includes Footage of US fleet
[http://cryptome.org/2013/07/parastoo-uav-
launch2.htm](http://cryptome.org/2013/07/parastoo-uav-launch2.htm)

Video of US fleet said to be from hacked drone:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6038514](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6038514)

